# What %



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

What is the percentage of college athletes that graduate with a degree?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It all depends......Division I or II or III athletes. Also CC athletes typically get a 2 year degree and move on to a bigger program.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

That is an impossible question.

You must remember there are womens college softball (high graduation rate i would assume) golf (high graduation rate i assume) mens basketball (low rate)

You see, it all depends what sport and what gender you are talking about not to mention the institution.

Ex....the cinci bearcat basketball team went something like 9 seasons without graduating a single player in huggins tenure.

i know what your getting at, but it's not going to be an accurate portrait.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Another thing is like what fish hooked alluded to.....You also have to take into consideration people like Vince Cater who went back and got his degree. Do they count. Because with athletes leaving college early to go into a draft.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> Another thing is like what fish hooked alluded to.....You also have to take into consideration people like Vince Cater who went back and got his degree. Do they count. Because with athletes leaving college early to go into a draft.


You bet he counts as I am sure he is one of the few or maybe not that goes back. I should have worded it differently. I was interested in what part education really plays in big time collage sports?


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

answer is very little, no one's gonna flunk Oden or Durant


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

can't flunk someone who is not in class. well there in class but there "not in class".


----------

